# Clomid Question....



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

well I dont do PCT,and was wondering,will clomid and and what dose will it increase a man's ejacualte volume? Ive heard it would,im just curious,if so what dose should be used?


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 11, 2014)

Hey I went a ways back to find this one! 

Looking for info on clomid too. That question is also one I would like to know. Also if clomid will help regain the size of your testicles while on cycle?? Im currently taking HCG but neglected to start from week 1 or 2 and started week 6 or so. They have lost some size that Id like to get back. 

If it will aid in that area, what is the dosage and for what length? Till I think they're back? lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 11, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Hey I went a ways back to find this one!
> 
> Looking for info on clomid too. That question is also one I would like to know. Also if clomid will help regain the size of your testicles while on cycle?? Im currently taking HCG but neglected to start from week 1 or 2 and started week 6 or so. They have lost some size that Id like to get back.
> 
> If it will aid in that area, what is the dosage and for what length? Till I think they're back? lol



Clomid is t really strong enough to bypass the suppression of being on cycle. It may have slight effects but nowhere near what HCG would do as it's a direct LH analog. How much HCG are you using currently?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2014)

100mg had me busting huge nuts


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Clomid is t really strong enough to bypass the suppression of being on cycle. It may have slight effects but nowhere near what HCG would do as it's a direct LH analog. How much HCG are you using currently?


Would those slight affects begin to reverse the testicular atrophy? lol. I'm using 250IUs, twice a a week. I also debated using 250IUs more a week but don't want to venture into the intratesticuclar estrogen problems


Brother Bundy said:


> 100mg had me busting huge nuts


Ok I had heard that dose before Bundy. How long did you use it for that purpose?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 11, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Would those slight affects begin to reverse the testicular atrophy? lol. I'm using 250IUs, twice a a week. I also debated using 250IUs more a week but don't want to venture into the intratesticuclar estrogen problems
> 
> Ok I had heard that dose before Bundy. How long did you use it for that purpose?



Not all that much. Swale, Crisler, Scally, et al use HCG to combat testicular atrophy not clomid bc it's weak when faced with supraphysiological levels of hormones and suppression. You coukd try 200-250iu 3x weekly and still avoid ITA bc it's more so due to blast type doses. Or a new thing I've been seeing is low dose daily HCG injects. 100iu daily but have not seen much information or science behind it yet.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Not all that much. Swale, Crisler, Scally, et al use HCG to combat testicular atrophy not clomid bc it's weak when faced with supraphysiological levels of hormones and suppression. You coukd try 200-250iu 3x weekly and still avoid ITA bc it's more so due to blast type doses. Or a new thing I've been seeing is low dose daily HCG injects. 100iu daily but have not seen much information or science behind it yet.



Do you think there's a chance that the HCG will deliver better results with a test cruise dose and 500-750IUs weekly vs the supra physiological doses?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 11, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Do you think there's a chance that the HCG will deliver better results with a test cruise dose and 500-750IUs weekly vs the supra physiological doses?



Not really bc even at cruise doses LH and FSH get tanked after several weeks. Clomid will do more for the size of the load while on than with testicular atrophy. HCG should take care of most atrophy problems. 250iu twice a week is the general recommendation for most cases. It's not always set In stone. Even Crisler makes recommendations if more is needed. Don't ever do more than 350iu in a single inject or more than 500iu daily is what he advises I believe. If it's an issue for you I'd try adding another day of 250iu making it 3x/wk or trying the low dose daily protocol at 100iu.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Not really bc even at cruise doses LH and FSH get tanked after several weeks. Clomid will do more for the size of the load while on than with testicular atrophy. HCG should take care of most atrophy problems. 250iu twice a week is the general recommendation for most cases. It's not always set In stone. Even Crisler makes recommendations if more is needed. Don't ever do more than 350iu in a single inject or more than 500iu daily is what he advises I believe. If it's an issue for you I'd try adding another day of 250iu making it 3x/wk or trying the low dose daily protocol at 100iu.



I think it would be easier for now to try adding in another day of 250IUs as my slin pins have gotten lower lol. Its not a "giant" issue Doc lol but just some minor aesthetics that if I could remedy, Id like to try. Thanks for the info sugartits


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Would those slight affects begin to reverse the testicular atrophy? lol. I'm using 250IUs, twice a a week. I also debated using 250IUs more a week but don't want to venture into the intratesticuclar estrogen problems
> 
> Ok I had heard that dose before Bundy. How long did you use it for that purpose?



this was for my pct first 2 weeks i use 100mg then i drop to 50mg..I recovered real well after a deca cycle..Clo makes me nut like a porn star..but i must say i had some top of the line clomid


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> this was for my pct first 2 weeks i use 100mg then i drop to 50mg..I recovered real well after a deca cycle..Clo makes me nut like a porn star..but i must say i had some top of the line clomid



Ya that was part of the concern here. Its from the "other place" and I got it for free but don't really trust the legitimacy of it vs some I could pick up from ADC on the cheap. This could be my "big loads" stash and keep HG clomid just in case.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ya that was part of the concern here. Its from the "other place" and I got it for free but don't really trust the legitimacy of it vs some I could pick up from ADC on the cheap. This could be my "big loads" stash and keep HG clomid just in case.



u dont really feel clo ..atleast i dont so its hard to see if its real..some guys feel like shit on it some get vision problems..I felt on the clo i had almost like on test and i was blasting nuts.I didnt lose alot of size and felt great after pct...good clomid


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> u dont really feel clo ..atleast i dont so its hard to see if its real..some guys feel like shit on it some get vision problems..I felt on the clo i had almost like on test and i was blasting nuts.I didnt lose alot of size and felt great after pct...good clomid



My 1st clomid was HG as well. I plan on cruising so I wont need it anytime soon but will pick it up just to have it. Go Peter North with my other shit


----------

